# plato de ducha + mampara (de ducha) + grifo monomando



## Magg

Hola,

Necesito la versión inglesa para:

*-Plato de ducha
-Mampara (de ducha)
-Grifo monomando*

¿Me podéis decir qué opción es la más correcta para 'suministro sanitario'?

*-Bathroom fitting supplies
-Bathroom fittings supply/supplies*

¡Qué lío!  

Gracias,  
Magg


----------



## Masood

Plato de ducha is a 'shower tray'
(the other 2 I don't know what you mean)

'Bathroom fittings supplies' sounds OK


----------



## Magg

Hi ya M.!

*'Mampara' * is the artificial acrylic fibre walls around the shower so that the water doesn't go out.
And *'monomando'* is used for that type of tap that brings both cold and hot water. That's to say, you don't have two separate taps but only one to carry out the two actions.

Did I explain it properly?


----------



## Masood

Hi Magg
Mampara would be something like _'shower panel'_
monomando would be a _'mixer tap'_ (tap for UK, faucet EEUU)
Well explained, Magg.

Masood


----------



## moira

'Mampara' = bath screen


----------



## gotitadeleche

In the US, mampara is shower stall or shower enclosure.

Plato de ducha is shower pan or shower liner, I have even seen shower pan liner.


----------



## mpermenq

I think it is shower cabinnet, shower base, shower stall, it could be cornered, rounded, squared base.


----------



## BPG

Grifo monomando: single lever faucet / single handle faucet   (or tap)


----------



## triskelia

_grifo monomando es mixer tap_


----------



## mundosnuevos

*Comúnmente se habla de shower floor, shower door (para la mampara), y faucet.   Si quieres algo más técnico, busca en un sitio web como homedepot.com para ver cómo los llaman.  *


----------

